# is this a bad sign



## luke.h (Jan 9, 2007)

hi iv restarted bodybuilding after being out for a year and iv been going to the gym 4 2weeks 3 times a week and im growing is size quite a bit i wont to get big but i fort it takes time will the growing slow down can anyone give me some advise


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

ok ....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

whats the point to this thread? I read it as 'I'm getting bigger but I don't know if this is good?'

Oh and please write properly I detest text speak in posts and there's actually a UKM rule that prohibits it.

If you're making progress then thats good mate, there's guys who would love to be in your position.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

In English, here it is courtesy of AH24

'Hi, just got into bodybuilding after taking a year out. Since returning i have gone 3 times a week, for 2 weeks. I have been growing in size at a fair rate. I want to get bigger obviously but heard this takes time - and eventually your gains start to slow down. When this starts to happen can people give me advice to keep my gains up?'

Sorry to sound patronising mate. Post in the correct sections, diet and training sections you will need if your looking for help to keep things fresh.

Yes your gains will start to slow down but not for a while yet.

In your next post try to be a little more informative and speak properly.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Spellcheck is your friend.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm with Tom on the text speak issue, but can't you tell he's dieting?! The english language seems to have been reduced to a series of three letter phonetic abbreviations. When I send a text message, it's all done in full words with commas, apostrophies, full stops & everything, takes me ages!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> I'm with Tom on the text speak issue, but can't you tell he's dieting?! The english language seems to have been reduced to a series of three letter phonetic abbreviations. When I send a text message, it's all done in full words with commas, apostrophies, full stops & everything, takes me ages!


Me too dude, what hope have our kids got if the language is reduced to "ghetto text"

But on the issue of growing, why worry about it dude, as Tom says, there are those (me included) who'd love to be growing with no probs, as long as it's muscle gains and not just the fact you are more hungry as you're training and are eating much more to get your energy, this may be a false indication if this is the case.....just keep growing dude, and watch the bf %....keep us informed of your gains though matey.....


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

My guess is he's put on a lot of weight but most of it is fat....


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Slightly off subject, but Robsta, you have some barmy delts there & look like you're carrying a lot of muscle everywhere. Me thinks it's time you got on a pre contest regime & get on stage, show em what you've got.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, Rob looks an animal. Come on Rob, get onstage!

(sorry for hijacking the thread off subject).


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Sorry luke.h but are you retarded?

I'm not having a go but after looking at all your post's things just don't add up mate. For instance above you say you haven't trained for a year and in another post you put the below:



luke.h said:


> iv been lifting weights for about two years when i finish on my back and chest i get wot seems to look like streatch marks can u tell me y this is plz


Also you put some old crap about being in the Army for three years which would have ment you joined at 15, doesn't add up.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> Slightly off subject, but Robsta, you have some barmy delts there & look like you're carrying a lot of muscle everywhere. Me thinks it's time you got on a pre contest regime & get on stage, show em what you've got.


Cheers dude, I was going to have a go this year, but I don't think I'm up to the standard I want to be at, so maybe next year.......appreciate the comments though lads.....cheers:love:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ive been saying that for a while, Rob is huge!


----------



## dannova12 (Aug 26, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> When I send a text message, it's all done in full words with commas, apostrophies, full stops & everything, takes me ages!


Too damn right! When i get messages on my phone in txt speak, it normally takes me a good ten minutes to work out what the hell they are going on about!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

He's right, look at his avatar, he's clearly trying to decipher a text message!

Robsta, come on buddy, don't be another 'next year' man. You have nothing to be afraid of, you are a bloody big lad. Get it done or I'll pester you daily!:lalala:


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

luke.h said:


> hi iv restarted bodybuilding after being out for a year and iv been going to the gym 4 2weeks 3 times a week and im growing is size quite a bit i wont to get big but i fort it takes time will the growing slow down can anyone give me some advise


Wow, it sounds like you're complaining that your growing too fast! I'll do anything to be in that situation


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> He's right, look at his avatar, he's clearly trying to decipher a text message!
> 
> Robsta, come on buddy, don't be another 'next year' man. You have nothing to be afraid of, you are a bloody big lad. Get it done or I'll pester you daily!:lalala:


Well I'm just starting a 12 week bulker next week, as I've been off for 4 months, so once I've finished that I'll get a regime off you and see how I go.......


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Deal. I'll sort your diet & cardio out with pleasure. Don't think I'll forget about it though..................


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> Deal. I'll sort your diet & cardio out with pleasure. Don't think I'll forget about it though..................


ok dude, 12 weeks from now.....lol


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Nine Pack said:


> Deal. I'll sort your diet & cardio out with pleasure. Don't think I'll forget about it though..................


He won't forget Rob.....................:behindsof


----------

